# Yet another want to relocate to spain thread!



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm Dave!

I'm sure you get bored of these threads so I've read a ton of stuff here (great forum) and still have a few questions if that's ok.

My friend and I are thinking of relocating to Spain, initially for a couple of years for some adventure and to experience something different. We have both travelled extensively in the past and like Spain for its people, climate and proximity to 'old home'.

He owns his own home in the uk which he will rent, he also owns a barber shop so has some kind of income and he also has some savings to survive for 6-12 months. He is a trained electrical engineer too and eventually will want work in this field, either employed or self employed. Though we know this wont be possible at the start.

I have an Internet company which i can run from Spain, I also have 12 months savings and I may try to get a 2nd job to meet people and network, it is not essential. We both intend on learning the language as fast as possible and have had some basic lessons already.

So i guess my question is really does this all sound like we are in a good position to do this? Or are we being a little nieve? Would you say my friend will struggle to get any work be it handyman or waiter until he knows the language well?

If he is looking for year round work are there better places to live than others? I would like to be on the east coast, around Alicante, although I can live being outside the city would he need to be near to better work prospects? A long commute is not ideal.

Sorry for all the questions, i guess the best thing to do is go and do more research, which we plan on doing. I just though you guys might say yeah the English mostly live in X and then get work in Y and hang out in Z.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sounds to me that you are in a very good position, no dependants an income, just go for it, but leave a door open in the U.K. in case Spain is not the place you thought it would be.

Hepa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> Sounds to me that you are in a very good position, no dependants an income, just go for it, but leave a door open in the U.K. in case Spain is not the place you thought it would be.
> 
> Hepa



Yes, I agree with Hepa, you've thought it through, planned for all eventualities, have an income source and no dependants - Go for it!!!

jo xxx


----------



## Hybr!d (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the vote of confidence! 

Any advice regarding my friend getting work in say 3 months from landing, doing something along the lines of his trade?

Is the language essential for this and is it smart to be near a big city?

Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hybr!d said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence!
> 
> Any advice regarding my friend getting work in say 3 months from landing, doing something along the lines of his trade?
> 
> ...



Electrical engineering isnt gonna be easy. I'm not even sure his qualifications would be valid in Spain - if they are they would need to be homologoused. He would need to be fairly fluent in written and spoken Spanish - My husband is a qualified electrical engineer and he did do a bit of simple wiring work for a British chap he knew, but it had to be signed of by a "Professional" - mind blowing actually when you see the state of most electrics in Spain!!! He may get bits and pieces tho for expats???????

jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Not living on the Iberian peninsular I cannot advise, However if you were here in the Canary isles, apart from the enclaves of ex pats language skills would be essential , plus the British Electrical qualification would have to be accepted by the Spanish authorities.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hybr!d said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence!
> 
> Any advice regarding my friend getting work in say 3 months from landing, doing something along the lines of his trade?
> 
> ...


that could be the only catch - work

that will be very hard to come by, especially as an electrical engineer

even if he spoke fluent Spanish, his qualifications would have to be 'homologado'

work as a handyman won't be that easy to come by either


if you & he can look upon it as a long holiday which you are prepared to return from after a year if there isn't any work, then as the others have said - go for it!!

if he is going to be needing to work, or relying upon the rental from the UK property which might not come in - then that's a whole different ballgame, sadly


----------



## kevr (Feb 25, 2012)

*Thinking of Spain*

Dave,

So it's been several months since this post, wondering if you've moved to Spain?

My partner and I are mulling over the option of moving to Spain too. Both are professionals (52/56) but not really interested in working full-time. He might do some teaching at a local University, I would be content with working some sort of service job. We are fininacially comfortable so work isn't a neccessity.

He is originally from Spain so would be an easier transition for us than for some. We would be moving from Ft. Lauderdale, Florida...so we like to warm weather of the CDS. 

Any thoughts on being gay in the smaller communities? Any thoughts on buying vs renting? We need to make another trip to the south of Spain to do some intense exploring. 

Kevin


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

If you want year round warmth then the Canary Islands are a much better choice. Gran Canaria is wonderful weather all year round while the CDS can have cold wet winters.

From what I've seen there seems to be a large gay community in and around Playa Del Ingles

Work though is another matter, all of Spain is hit with mass unemployment so don't even think of going if you need to work.

Also look at the threads here on American's getting Visa's and working in Spain...permission to live there is doable but work visas are very hard to obtain from the little I've read on here.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rent at first, your chosen location may not live up to your expectations. Also visit in winter Spain is a lot colder than Florida, this may influence your decision. There is also a bunch of islands on the same latitude as Florida, Las Islas Canarias....


----------



## kevr (Feb 25, 2012)

Not too worried about the work sitatuion just yet. Since Pedro is a Spanish citizen we might get married and then I think I would be ok?

As far as the islands go, they grow to small to quick. Need more things to do than just sitting on the beach


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

kevr said:


> Not too worried about the work sitatuion just yet. Since Pedro is a Spanish citizen we might get married and then I think I would be ok?
> 
> As far as the islands go, they grow to small to quick. Need more things to do than just sitting on the beach



Have a look at Las Palmas de Gran Canaria. There is a certain house there where a certain Cristobal Colon lived, whilst he planned is epic voyage of discovery to the new world. Isn't that where you are now?

Just think if Colon had spent his time sitting on the beach, you would still have been chasing buffaloes and giving people haircuts against there will


----------



## radicaldoc (Jul 24, 2013)

yep i agree with that rent. because you don't know the community you are stepping into. And as for paperwork for work over here it has to be spanish doesn't it as some people we know tried it with European paperwork and no one would accept it they all wanted Spanish. Maybe that is just round here. He ended up going back because he wouldn't learn Spanish and you really have to for work.


----------



## Davidinspain (Jul 13, 2016)

It is a great start that you are learning Spanish as this is the main thing that will help you make your stay a lasting one or not. do research first on the area that you are thinking of going to and take a short break there in the winter months. we all know that Spain is great in the summer but the area that you are thinking of may be quit different in winter as most small towns are very seasonal.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Davidinspain said:


> It is a great start that you are learning Spanish as this is the main thing that will help you make your stay a lasting one or not. do research first on the area that you are thinking of going to and take a short break there in the winter months. we all know that Spain is great in the summer but the area that you are thinking of may be quit different in winter as most small towns are very seasonal.


... did you realise that this last post is over 3 years ago?


----------

